# Onenote and Onedrive corrupting my files - Error code 0xE00000C8



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys

So I've been using Onenote and Onedrive together for a year now but this issue came up today.









I have my Onenote files in my Onedrive folder so everything syncs as I work. I go to create a new notebook in the folder today, start working and this message pops up. It made no sense because I was working like normal so I close my notebook and open it again. Turns out I can't open the notebook again because every section has corrupted. Great, thanks for "Onenote does not recognise this file and it cannot be opened. It may not be a Onenote file or it may be corrupted"

I make another notebook outside the Onedrive folder, type stuff in, wait for an hour and no message has yet to pop up. I move this notebook into the Onedrive folder and the error message pops up. 

So now I'm really annoyed because of time wasted trying to Google some other solutions like force repairing only to say 'Onenote cannot repair this file'. Other solutions haven't worked for me either. Also Onedrive now does this hilarious thing: 










Of course I can reinstall Office and Onedrive or just backup to a hard drive but I wanted to see if anyone knew how to solve this before I tried that painful process. I have a suspicion its probably to do with Onedrive though.


----------



## skotom (Mar 2, 2017)

Bump for visibility. I am having the same problem once I moved all onenote files to OneDrive. Every onenote which is updated/changed or added displays this error code (0xE00000C8) when trying to sync with OneNote

EDIT: However, all the changes i make are saved and accessible once I close and reopen OneNote. A new "Read-Only" onenote file is also created.


----------

